# Game 1: Kings @ Spurs (4/22)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center>* @  
(44-38)*.................*(63-19)

SBC Center
April 22, 2006
2:30 PM PT
TV: ESPN
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Bibby | Wells | Artest | Thomas | Miller





































Parker | Ginobili | Bowen | Duncan | Mohammed


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Come to the Spurs fan to talk about the series/game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs 101
Kings 95
Duncan with the big game


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Artest factor 










Five on five: Breaking down the Kings and Spurs starting lineups


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I say Bibby has a huge game (35+).......they have to get one on the road, why not today?

Kings 97
Spurs 91


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here we go! Tipoff!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings getting murdered by Parker, and on the boards.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> I say Parker has a huge game (35+).......they will protect the homecourt fo sho.
> 
> Kings 197
> Spurs 91


Fixed.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WoW...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

lol 73 - 41 you guys will get swept. LOL LOL, you guys are not good enough. Artest is not all that good. :clap: :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its amazing how people switch from one side to another after a loss, all we have done is kept our hca so far. big deal its one win. i no yall are gonna give us one heck of a game tuesday and intill then good luck


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> lol 73 - 41 you guys will get swept. LOL LOL, you guys are not good enough. Artest is not all that good. :clap: :clap:



Atleast the Kings made the playoffs :laugh:

And If I can recall you were pissed off that the Warriors did not obtain Artest and admitted it here :banana:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=236876


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't have a problem with the Warrior fan coming on and baggin on us. We deserve it. Plus its like and ant making fun of the size of an elephants d*ck.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

1-0. That's all it is, unless it gets into your head. Game 2 will tip off 0-0.

Hope the Kings remember that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> 1-0. That's all it is, unless it gets into your head. Game 2 will tip off 0-0.
> 
> Hope the Kings remember that.


very true


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit, i hate the Kings, but i hate the Spurs more, and i was watching the game cheering the 

Kings on and they just dissapointed me 


i hope you guys do better game 2 GO KINGS!!! hhaha


:banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

your guys BIG MEN are gonna have to start playing some DAMN D 


TOny Parker all he does is drive and layup....block his shots or cut his lane to the basket...

do something...thats all he does all game ...drive...if someone comes he will dish it out......

the Clippers beat them a game earlier in the Season , by putting their defensive weapon on Parker...

he scored his points....BUT HE LIMITED HIS LAYUPS , AND THATS ALL HE TRIES TO DO....

and the Clippers won....so maybe you guys should employ that strategy ..just stop his 

damn penetration....and Ginoblies.....


play some Box D or something.....and just get out the the 3 pt shooters in case....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, you can't let those little fellas get to the rim.


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

All the times I saw Parker Drive Brad Miller just stood there with his right arm raised planted like a tree... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> lol 73 - 41 you guys will get swept. LOL LOL, you guys are not good enough. Artest is not all that good. :clap: :clap:


at least we make the playoffs...so what's your drought, 10 seasons, 11? I'd love to see your team NOT get swept by the Spurs.

And Artest plays twice the defense himself in one game than your team does in an entire season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it's just one game guys, i ain't gonna panic, we still got a chance


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

you guys are going to lose the series, my warriors stayed with spurs even though they lossed.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

the point is it's kind of dumb to bash a team that's has a lengthy playoff streak going when your team hasn't made it in a decade.


----------

